# christmas payments



## Imbroke (14 Dec 2008)

Hi there,does anyone know how SW payments are being paid over the holiday season as christmas and new years day are falling on a thursday


----------



## menna (14 Dec 2008)

i say we get to weeks this thursday


----------



## extopia (14 Dec 2008)

Have a look at this thread on boards.ie


----------



## cleverclogs7 (14 Dec 2008)

this week is double as far as i know and then the 1st thursday in jan will be the usual amount.


----------



## Imbroke (15 Dec 2008)

Thanks for the help, but as the first thursday is January is new years day Im still a bit confused


----------



## ClubMan (15 Dec 2008)

[broken link removed]?

* 					[broken link removed] 					* 


> The Christmas Bonus will be paid the first week in December 2008.  However, if you are getting Jobseeker's Allowance it will be paid from 26 November 2008.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (15 Dec 2008)

oh yeah,never noticed that.1st thursday being new yrs.hum....


----------



## gipimann (15 Dec 2008)

Payments due on 1st January are usually paid a day or two before.  If you get paid in a post office, there should be notices to let you know what the dates are.   If you are paid into a bank account, payment should be in your account on 31st Dec.


----------



## extopia (15 Dec 2008)

cleverclogs7 said:


> oh yeah,never noticed that.1st thursday being new yrs.hum....



Yes, Christmas Day and New Years Day have a habit of falling on the same day of the week, for some reason.


----------



## Imbroke (16 Dec 2008)

Thanks for all the help


----------

